# Thread trouble?



## Úlairi (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope *this* actually works!

I'm having some serious trouble posting threads. Every time I do a white screen comes up and it tells me the page is done loading. When I go back to the forum to see if the thread is there it hasn't been posted! I've tried this on a myriad of occasions and it *never *seems to work! The irony is that I have no trouble replying in a thread that already exists! 

Help please?

EDIT: I can't actually *believe* this worked!

I'm wondering if it has something to do with the fact that I cut and paste certain excerpts of the post from my laptop? 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you get a completely white screen or some kind of connection error?

I can't see what the problem could be on this end (i.e. TTF), it is likely that the forum software doesn't like you.


----------

